
Facebook Allows Turkish Government to Set the Censorship Rules - feylikurds
Facebook has been blocking and banning users for posting Kurdish or anti-Turkish material. Many screenshots exists of Facebook notifying people for such. You can insult any single historical figure that you like on Facebook except one: Turkey&#x27;s founder Mustafa Kemal &#x27;Ataturk&#x27;. However, he should not receive special treatment and be protected from criticism, but rather should be treated and examined like everyone else.<p>In order to be accessible within Turkey, Facebook has allowed the repressive Turkish government to set the censorship rules for billions of their users all around the globe. Facebook censors Kurds on behalf of Turkey. To show the world how unjust this policy is, this group https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;groups&#x2F;CensoringKurds&#x2F; discusses Facebook&#x27;s censorship policy as it relates to Kurds and how to get Facebook to change its unfair and discriminatory policy.
======
tugberkk
This is not about censoring Kurds, this is about censoring Anti-Turkish and
anti-Ataturk insultments.

In Turkey, it is a crime to insult Ataturk; you may like it or not, but this
is the case. If this happens, Turkish government will probably ban Facebook,
as I recall this was done before.

Facebook here is protecting an investment here, because it has really lots of
people connecting from Turkey.

On top of it all, I am against "any" insult, on "any" people, on "any"
grounds.

------
1arity
Finally, Facebook starts rolling out trying to work with everybody. This is
the only way they will become a truly global company. If they choose an
"activist" political position instead of choosing to serve people ( example,
Google in China, Facebook in China ), then they're choosing activism over
engagement, and it doesn't work for their expansion or the people.

The argument against a company respecting the censorship of other places is
incorrectly expecting these other places to adopt the same view of censorship
as that company, or, perhaps most usually, the nation state that company has
most aligned itself with. Every place is different, and has different history,
and the people have different things they are dealing with, and they feel
their own unique way about things. These differences contribute to it being
incorrect to expect that the moral views of different groups are going to be
identical. And if you want to be a global company, it works to get that, and
work with everybody.

Internationalization isn't just about text flow direction, or message
translation. It's about adjusting your perspective on what matters, and what's
okay, for the different places you do business.

It's a contradiction for people to support an online forum's particular
opinionated moderation ( censorship ) policy, distinct from other online
forums, and then to not support countries doing the same thing.

It's a compelling narrative to pretend that "others" are "wrong". It's called
"making them wrong", and it provides the fake pay off of pretending you're
"right." And there's a choice between making others wrong, and actually
getting results, like growth in a particular market.

Perhaps online forums needn't trouble themselves with these issues because
their scope is limited to their own domain, and they needn't work with other
online forums. Their opinionated differences do not harm their purpose.

Companies aspiring to be truly global, such as to "connect everyone", or to
distribute "all the world's information" work to consider the choice between
pretending some particular country is wrong, and actually working with
everybody.

If these companies claim to have a truly global purpose which is "good", then
anything that reduces the results in the direction of that purpose is amoral.
As well as delineated jurisdictions, that's another reason contributing to why
it's actually amoral to be not working with everybody and expecting their
moral code to be identical to yours.

One thing that makes the Chinese so successful in business is that they go
everywhere in the world, they work with everybody, and wherever they go they
both manage to preserve their own culture and determinedly adapt themselves
and their ways of doing business to different places. It's an admirable trait
and something which works. The more opinionated you are, and the more fake
satisfaction your derive from choosing to delude yourself that your "one true
way" is the "righteous way" \-- then the more you become ( an extremist and )
someone who doesn't get as many results as the people who more flexibly work
with everybody.

------
feylikurds
Sex, Flags, and Ocalan: Facebook Embraces Turkish Censorship

The 17-page manual outlines especially strict policies when it comes to
Turkey, its founder Mustafa Kemal Ataturk, the Kurds, and imprisoned Kurdish
leader Abdullah Ocalan. No other country enjoys such censorship privileges.
Gawker.com recently posted the document leaked by a former employee of oDesk,
the firm contracted to police the content shared by Facebook users.

[http://armenianweekly.com/2012/03/01/sex-flags-and-ocalan-
fa...](http://armenianweekly.com/2012/03/01/sex-flags-and-ocalan-facebook-
embraces-turkish-censorship/)

